# Facts for gun owners



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not going to say much, just that it doesn't surprise me at all. I'll let the article do the rest of the talking. I didn't put this in the political form because not all gun owners would find it there, and gun owners deserve some truth.



> Every time there is a shooting in America, our moral betters on the left immediately ammo up the assault rifle of their rhetorical arsenal: namely, our country's sick, twisted obsession with personal firearms; our adolescent, psychosexual, dangerous and frankly embarrassing when facing our European film critic friends AMERICAN GUN CULTURE.
> 
> Hopping over to the ever-reliable Wikipedia, for example, we discover that when it comes to per capita gun ownership, the USA does in fact top the list: when measured as the number of guns per 100 residents, the US comes in first, at ninety! NINETY guns per one hundred residents: evidence for the Progressives on the left that they do in fact live in the murder capitol of the world; because when it comes to gun ownership, America IS number one with a bullet, with by far the highest per capita gun ownership in the world - 90 guns per 100 people being half again more than the number two spot held by Serbia, with 58.2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

At about one gun per citizen I have WAY too meny guns! Guess like a game Hog I'm a Gun Hog!
Most of us would still LOVE to find a sure fire way to keep guns out of the hands of the nuts and crazies without infringing on my rights and pleasures I AAND others get from our guns! That's the bottom line! I have no idea how to even attempt to do,this, though focusing on guns themselves won't do it! 
Still, IMO it's high time the gun community begins to at least look and think about any solutions to the everyday shootings committed by the nuts and crazies! At least giving lip,service to admitting it IS a problem, rather than all the same old same old cliches we all parrot from one to another! AKA show the "neutrals" that we at least CARE about the problem! 
Sometimes I think we'd get more mileage from the huge majority of " neitrals" if we came out and said " damn it, yes, it is a problem and we are all racking our collective gun owning brains to try to suggest something that might help, though ANY solutions any of us, either the pros and antis think up,will,admittedly be imperfect! If we continue to be too hard nosed, SOMEONE will make the rules for us small minority of voters/gun owners to follow, and you KNOW what group,that will be without our input! Hillary, Boxer, Pelosi and their trusted advisors!  
Wish the pro and anti abortion people would do the same, rather than everybody being absolutely pro or con with NO dialogue between the groups! But that's off topic, though a similar hard nosed - screw the other side's opinion situation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya lets stay away from abortion, because when it comes to murder we can argue until the --- end of time. 

As far as guns I think gun owners do admit it's a problem, and have cooperated when sensible things have been proposed. However, that's no reason to stop thinking. One of the biggest problems is the liberals not understanding that the problem is people. We let violent criminals out of prison to soon, and if they want a gun they will find a way to get one. If they are going to keep a data base don't keep it on gun owners keep it on the mentally impaired (criminal or otherwise). Some say punishing a criminal doesn't work. I have never been in favor of death by abortion or capital punishment. However, a few more lifetime prison sentences and far fewer paroles would go a long way. 
Perhaps the best thing we can do is instill respect in people again. I think the big loss of respect comes with the loss of families in church. We are raising brats that grow up to be thugs. When they are young they think no one can touch them. A few loose teeth would be a good lesson for many of them. I'm not advocating beating children, but slapping the snot out of a punk I would pay good money to watch. I can hear the mothers of aborted children crying about what a nasty attitude.

I can't resist:
I see a poll taken at a large college shows 5% of the students think post birth euthanizing kids up to the age of five is just fine. Kill them at 12 weeks, 32 weeks, partial birth, post birth, soon we will make old Dr. Kavorian look like a saint. Just like Hitler, after he read about evolution he seen nothing wrong in killing the weak, sick, stupid, etc. Many Eugenics scientists in the United States supported those ideas of Hitler. The evolutionists say Hitler was insane, but so then were his fellow Eugenic scientists. They were the original extreme racists. They believed blacks and apes were more closely related than blacks and whites and one of them tried to cross a black man with an ape.

Right now I am reading a book called "Evolutions Fatal Fruit". It's by Tom DeRosa. There were many things I did not know. For example the drawing submitted with the publication (oh oh I'll have to look this guy up again) of German scientist Haeckel are in our high school text books today. He published in 1868 and that same year people found the drawings were frauds. He drew them not as they were in reality, but as they were in his imagination. In 1877 another scientist not only rebuked him but took him to task more severely. Evolution is a ferry tale for Adults. I constantly hear evolutionists say the fossil record proves it. Nothing could be further from the truth. Darwins tree of life has a few large branches, then way out at the end buds and leaves. Nothing in between because there are no linking fossil records. So the Eugenics people don't think killing a person is any different than killing a cow. Little wonder we are where we are.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

IMo, the trouble with all your posts, Plainsman is that once you start using the moniker "LIBERALS" it doesn't matter the topic, you blame everything wrong with every system on those dratted Liberals, rather than giving credit where credit is due, and criticism wherever and to whomever it is due. This is what I am saying! absolutely NO dialogue or intelligent discussion with tunnel visioned people like you on both sides of the political isle!

Who I consider my most intelligent friends are very conservative on a lot of things and very Liberal on a few others. A bunch of us grey haired old guys were discussing this problem at coffe yesterday am. The finger pointing and labeling and INSISTING that eveybody and everything be LIBERAL or CONSERVATIVE with no thought or understanding ever given to a particular problem is what is holding back this country Ina whole lot of,ways. Terribly expensive waste of time and money for us all!
Heck, your little ditty at the end of your posts cast gates and labels LIBERALS and describes how you think that they think, ( direct from Rush Limbaughs Hate Mongering Hours on the radio) and NEVER look at any big picture.
Election demographers tell us that people who say they tend to vote Republican almost ALWAYS vote R and those who more or less have a bit more sympathy for the Dems ALWAYS vote D, and only about 5% of voters are actually aware of the major issues, think about them and vote intelligently and are capable of voting either way! Tells us a lot about our citizens, doesn't it!

Anyway, re gun control, tougher regs and suchlike won't do anything good. We'll leave it at that,lairs an, but mark my words as a gun owner! Unless responsible gun owners step up to the plate and are willing to admit there is a problem and at least go through then options of figuring out some kind of solution, you know darned well who will be passing a bunch of draconuan laws that we'll all bithch and scream about! Gun owners are good at complaining and passing along cliches and platitudes but POOR at doing much if anything constructive! IMHO! The first thing on the discussion agenda should be mandatory leaving out the stupid work LIBERAL! 
I have lots of who you would call Liberal and who you would call Conservative friends( most are thankfully a lot of both sides) and every single one of them are pretty ardent gun owners. Together we stand! Divided by calling stupid Liberal monikers we sure won't!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

And that goes for pretty well every political or social issue! Once people start yelling " the Liberals" or the " conservatives" nothing positive ever gets done. Time we threw out those damned labels! Sick and tired of it!

Like all Liberals are pro abortion, etc. ad nauseum......I hope and pray that Sooners R late, hopefully before I die, the anti abortion people who are almost universally anti birth control people as well, will FINALLY get it through their narrow minded brains that being anti birth control they are CAUSING millions of unplanned pregnancies every year because of their inaccurate rhetorics and propaganda, and by doing so are the BIGGEST CAUSE of abortions in this country! 
OI predict that one of these days the POPE , a fantastic guy, by the way, will come out and abolish the anti birth control crap that has caused so many millions of abortions over the years. Hopefully the. ThemBaptists and conservative sects of Lutherans will follow, and THEN and only THEn, will the abortion numbers, legal plus illegal, fall!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Nuff from me! sorry to semi hijack the thread. At least everyone knows where I stand on personal gun control! Between my gun safes, or should I say AMONG my gin safes! :wink: eace: :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Nuff from me! sorry to semi hijack the thread. At least everyone knows where I stand on personal gun control! Between my gun safes, or should I say AMONG my gin safes! :wink: eace: :wink:


 :thumb:



> And that goes for pretty well every political or social issue! Once people start yelling " the Liberals" or the " conservatives" nothing positive ever gets done. Time we threw out those damned labels! Sick and tired of it!


I know I'm sick of the two party system. Russia does have one thing right. As many as want can run for an office, but there is a run off between the two highest vote getters. No third party in the finals whizzing in the stew. Ross big ears put Clinton in office. 
I also wish there was no such thing as rider bills. They attach crap to cake and pass both. Simply a way for the corrupt to say we had to do it. Democrats and republicans have a buddy system going and both shaft the people. Socialist liberals on the left and money worshipers to the far right. Well, I guess money worship gets both parties in reality. I don't use a dollar bill to measure my quality of life and I don't have any respect for people who do.

I'm for conservation so I have money worshipers who call me liberal. It's to bad people think they have to support something because their party supports it. Are they so mentally challenged that they can't be American before they are democrat or republican? It's a shame that both parties find that so successful. It works only because it's so easy for so many to forsake principles they think they have.

HH now look what you went and done. :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah I know Plainsman. Every time I every breath a word about conservation or bettering the outdoors or even obeying the law and work to change it in our democracy if you don't agree with it. on some website, I'm immedicately called Liberal! 
Half the stuff you get labelled Liberal for, is actually being really conservative, including at least 5/10 commandments and especially the Golden Rule! Though Yes I do have limits on the Golden Rule in some cases.
But I know what you mean. I like this website as there's minimal name calling and people agree to disagree the majority of,the time, which I really appreciate as it shows me that some people are definitely thinking and losing their noggin with facts, or apparent facts, at least. 
I just got back from an 18 mile bike ride in my goofy three wheeled bike, and now it's time to head out and catch a mess of fish! Great life down here Plainsman! You ought to come down. We even all talked about you the other morning! Your fame or Iinfamity or whatever is wideY known! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH we may come down in March if it doesn't get to nice around here. Would like to stay in Queen Canyon in the SE side of the Superstition Mountains. I am thinking a little later this year to see the hummingbirds come back and the desert blossom. Or is that dessert? No, that's the one that makes my waist blossom.

I'll have to tell you no one can ruin my good mood today. Last night I had dinner (supper to this country boy) with a staunch Farm Bureau guy and he sees the value in wetlands. Then this morning after Bible study at Hardees I was visiting with a group of my old friends and one Farm Bureau guy said he would rather throw his grain away that give it to Cuban communists. I told him I was leaving now because the day couldn't get any better. If I can stay away from that dingbat on farmerbuddy I may regain my optimism about some of the ag things. Oh, forgot we have one too.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> If I can stay away from that dingbat on farmerbuddy I may regain my optimism about some of the ag things. Oh, forgot we have one too.


 :computer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha Ha! Shaug isn't so bad! I always wanted to stop in and see his set up sometime when I'm up there. Shaug is pretty farm oriented, but he's not mean or obnoxious like a certain person on another website! There's some guy named Fritz over ther who is pretty farm oriented but not mean either! LOL :wink:


----------

